
Jakob Nielsen: OK-Cancel or Cancel-OK?  - pbnaidu
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/ok-cancel.html
======
makecheck
I'd agree with the article that consistency is most important, and it applies
to anything: for instance, when I add code to a project, I try to emulate an
existing coding style (even if I hate it).

Having said that, there are logical reasons why the Mac/GNOME style (Cancel,
OK) is a bit better.

One is the case of a different set of buttons. On a Mac, the default button is
always in exactly the same place, even if there is no "Cancel" button. So your
eye and your mouse will find "OK" without even thinking.

Another is the back/forward concept, where Cancel is a backward action. The
default/OK button is a forward action, placed to the right of the backward
action as it would be in a browser toolbar or a wizard. And "even more
backward" actions, such as Don't Save, appear further left.

------
zenspider
In other words, this is a bikeshed argument.

<http://www.bikeshed.com/>

~~~
gojomo
Actually, this UseIt article is odd in two ways:

First, it starts by suggesting the OK-Cancel order doesn't matter (bikeshed
issue), but then goes on to nearly double the size of the article with a
convincing case that you should stick with the platform's defaults.

Second, it doesn't even mention that 'Cancel' buttons are often superfluous on
the web, because 'Back' is available and usually preferable. UseIt even has an
article on that subject he could have linked to:

<http://www.useit.com/alertbox/20000416.html>

